# mma cardiff??



## the-1 (Oct 15, 2007)

hi does anybody know of anything going on in cardiff oer the southwales area, cheers, keith

anything as far as bristol


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

the-1 said:


> hi does anybody know of anything going on in cardiff oer the southwales area, cheers, keith
> 
> anything as far as bristol


Found this on Martialartsclubs.com

Cardiff MMA

Region : South Wales

Martialart : MMA, BJJ, Submission & Kickboxing

Style : Cardiff MMA Gymnasium

Association : none

Venue : 45 Portmanmoor Road, Ocean Park, Cardiff

Days : Full time Gymnasium

Times : 10am-10pm daily

Age : 5-80

Contact:

Name : mike

Telephone : 029 2046 2800

Website : www.cardiffmma.com

email :[email protected]

Cardiff MMA, Wales Largest Full Time Martial Arts Gymnasium - Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Submission, Kick Boxing & MMA


----------



## FromTheAshes (Nov 4, 2007)

House of Pain in port talbot trains a lot of guys to go into local promotions and some cage warriors stuff.

I know they train MMA, grappling (BJJ) and total MMA classes in a small dojo at their premesis with a good gym downstairs.

Mark Jordan is the guy who runs it all.


----------



## darrren (Sep 7, 2008)

is cardiff mma still open?ive tired contacting them and getting on thier website nonoe of which work


----------

